
EU countries now support 2050 carbon neutrality goal - tomas789
https://www.euractiv.com/section/climate-strategy-2050/news/18-eu-countries-sign-up-to-2050-carbon-neutrality-goal/
======
sddfd
2050 is way too late. Also the discussion doesn't only need to be carbon
neutral, but it must be about how to get carbon negative.

I hope that the US get behind this ASAP as well, and that China and India
follow.

